# Μας ξεγελάνε με σεκλέτι και μεράκι



## destok

Hi! Please, can anybody suggest a translation in english or spanish? 
Here are the lyrics. It's from Dimosthenis Stringlis:

Τη μια μας παίζουν, ροκ την άλλη τσιφτετέλι
Παιδιά του Πλάτωνα και του Αριστοτέλη
*Μας ξεγελάνε με σεκλέτι και μεράκι*
Πνεύμα αθάνατο σε τρώει το σαράκι


----------



## Δημήτρης

It's difficult :/ 
_Σεκλέτι_ is deep sadness caused by something that bothers you and _μεράκι_ is doing/creating something with passion. 
As you can see, not only it doesn't make much sense in context (a case of poetic license, imho), but the words themselves aren't easily translated.


----------



## ireney

Hey there! For "μεράκι" you may want to check this discussion.

As for "σεκλέτι": It's main meaning is that of deep sorrow and/or deep pining, something that really weighs in one's heart.

As Δημήτρης said, these meanings don't really fit here. Perhaps the lyrics refer to the lyrics of other songs that deal with someone's sorrow or love interest or something. Perhaps not. I'd say it's open to interpretation.


----------



## elineo

I want to add that the most common use of _σεκλέτι_ is his form in plural, _σεκλέτια_ that sometimes ironically means that someone isn´t  "in the mood" to do something, generally, without an obvious reason.


----------



## Cosmas1

elineo said:


> I want to add that the most common use of _σεκλέτι_ is his form in plural, _σεκλέτια_ that sometimes ironically means that someone isn´t  "in the mood" to do something, generally, without an obvious reason.



Like "Δεν εχω κεφι" meaning I'm not in the mood for whatever one is asked to do (go to a social event, etc.)


----------



## elineo

yes, because of an 'imaginary' private reason that he only knows. Ironically


----------



## GreekNative

Since these are obviously the lyrics of a song that once Greece sent to Eurovision (Ελλάδα, Χώρα του Φωτός -Greece, Country of Light- sang by Kaiti Garbi), this should be seen in the context of the rest of the lyrics. Throughout the song, the writer refers to the Greek psyche in general. So, I think that here he wants to mention that the ones that have influence over the hoi polloi (i.e. the politicians, the media, etc), distract people's minds (aka fool people) by giving them "bread and circuses" or by flattering them, telling them that Greeks are special and distinct from others, 'cause they have a psyche/feelings such as "sekleti" and "meraki" (as these are well defined above by the fellow members), that other nations don't. 

Kind of complicated, but I hope you get the picture.


----------



## destok

Ευχαριστώ!!
Thanks a lot!!


----------

